# Applesauce Bread Sandwich.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2005)

I was in St. Ignace yesterday, at work, and stopped by to visit a freind of mine who is the Chef of the Kewadin Shores Casino (where I was installing new telephones).  He had me try some applesauce bread made by one of his co-workers.  It tasted of vanilla, apples, nutmeg, and egg.  The outside crust was crispy and the bread had a cinamon,/brown sugar crumb topping.  At the same time, the kitchen staff was ready to begin frying pans full of smoky bacon. 

As I was eating the bread, I could smell the bacon in the air.  I instantly had the urge to grab a couple of slices, thrown them between two slices of the applesauce bread, and cover with maple syrup.  Fortunately, though the impulse was strong, the abitlity was non-existant.  It wasn't my kitchen and I would have been steeling.  The need to be a good boy overwhelmed the urge.  But I have to try that sandwich.  I'm going to have to duplicate this bread and get some bacon.

Anybody else ever had a sandwich similar to this?  The aroma reminded me of a Monte Kristo.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

no i never tried a bread like that... but darn it does sound really really good


----------



## jkath (Jan 15, 2005)

Do you suppose his co-worker would share this recipe? It sure sounds wonderful!
 - and with your bacon/maple additions...YUM!

Just tell your friend that we don't WANT the recipe, we NEED it!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree, this recipe is needed immediately.

Sounds like it would go great spread with some honey yoghurt, sour cream or some lemon curd...drool.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 16, 2005)

I know I can get the recipe.  It was offered and shown to me.  I need but contact the Chef and he'll pass it along.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

